# Farewell to a Garden Railroad...and it's builder.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

My Dad's Stonehedge & Shadypines Railroad is no more.. 
I have updated the webpage about his railroad, with the full story of its history, from beginning to end..

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scotty...-main.html

thanks,
Scot


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott 


A great railroad and a great story of your dad snd his railroad. Loosing ones Dad is always a sad event.


From your photos your dad clearly enjoyed Large Scale and he will be missed. 

We all look forward to seeing the remnants of your dads railroad live on on your railroad. 

Thanks for sharing 

Stan Ames


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderfully done Scot

tom h


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Scot, 

A very touching tribute and a great way to remember your dad. Very nicely done. Thanks 

Rich


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

A very nice tribute; I'm sure you will miss your dad, but he left some great memories for you.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Scotty thank you for sharing the photos and the memory of your father. Your father will live for ever in you heart and mind. Thank you for sharing. Pete DiGiacomo.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot
Wonderful memories of a talented loved one. Thanks for sharing the story about your father, the hobby experience and the wonders of Stonehedge RR. The photo of your father and his dog...what a memory!


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A very nice tribute! Thanks for sharing! Thoughts and prayers for you and your family in the loss of your dad! He will be obviously be missed!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Your tribute to your Dad was fitting for a railroader. He will be missed, but oh so many memories. Our condolences to you and your family.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Scotty it was your fathers geared locomotive bashes that first gave me the inspiration to try building my own. He was inspirational.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

What a wonderful tribute! I especially like that last photo of your dad with the twinkle in his eye!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful tribute, just beautiful. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Very touching Scot - thank you for sharing your memories and photos. My heartfelt condolences to you and your family on your loss.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, a wonderful tribute to a great railroader. 

From the last page of your tribute.

Quote "He loved making the structures and the trains, actually running the trains was secondary" Unquote[/i]

That certainly is very evident in the images you posted. I love the Plaid Bachmann "tourist" train. It's priceless.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What a wonderful tribute! That Annie was a great investment, judging by that smile you gave him. 

Love the plaid and watching his empire grow. 

You are fortunate to have had such a relationship and memories to keep alive with your own Stone Hedge RR. 

Be Blessed. 

John


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done Scot. A real tribute to your dad.









Craig


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everone! 
I appreciate all the nice comments.. 

Scot


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot,

Great write up and photo essay. It is a great tribute to your dad!

Mark


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott - that was wonderful and very moving. Your father passed a little less than a month before mine; I know that my own father would have loved your tribute. I'm building a small line to remember my dad by and will send you pics when it is done. In the meantime, I'm sorry for your unexpected loss and wish you and your family the best. Jon


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott;

That is a fine tribute to your Dad. May you always have fond memories of him.

My Dad and my Momma have both been gone for over twenty years, but not a day passes that I don't remember them.

Sincerely,
David Meashey


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

What a wonderful legacy to your father. 
Gary


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott,
A wonderful tribute to your father. I, as well as others here i'm sure, enjoyed the saga of the railroads progress through the years and recognized a lot of the scenes from past postings.
Thank you for being able to share this with us. 
I can't imagine the fortitude that was required to actually remove all of his efforts and then write about it.
A piece of him will always be with you as his trains trundle around your railroad.
Take care.
Rick Marty


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Five hundred feet of mainline track...wow! 

But only run an average of once a year? 

Def a builder, not a runner. 

Really like the various bridges and structures; hope at least some of them were salvaged...


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Scot,

Very nicely done. Your father was fortunate to have a son who is interested in continuing with the hobby.

Thanks for sharing.

Jerry


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, 
I wish I'd known. I was in the area around the time of the memorial. You had given your father a great gift in that train set. You shared many good times with his railroad and many others I'm sure. A touching tribute to a man and a look at only one side of his passions. 

Our condolences go out to you and the family to be sure. If there is anything we can do from the southern tier let us know. 

Chas


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice of you to post that, a lot of interesting stuff he did, especially that large station, very nice.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

That was a great tribute! And the railroad looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------

